# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Milan Kundera

## Fiori

Kundera lindi ne 1 Prill, 1929 ne Brno (Bohemia, Çekosllovaki). I jati, Ludvík Kundera (1891-1971), ishte muzikologjist dhe rektori i Universitetit te Brnos. 

Poemat e tij te para M. Kundera i shkroi ne gjimnaz. Pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore punoi si interpretues _(muzikant)_ xhazi, para se te fillonte shkollen e larte. Studioi muzikologji, filem, letersi, _(filozofi)_ dhe aesthetics/artistiken (Per me shume mbi kete term mund te lexoni ketu ) ne Universitetin Charles te Prages. Pasi mbaroi studimet punoi ne fillim si zevendes dhe me pas si profesor ne fakultetin e filmit te Akademise se Arteve ne Prage. Gjate kesaj periudhe publikoi poema, ese dhe pjese teatrale. Ne te njejten kohe ishte pjestar i stafit te revistave letrare "Literarni noviny" dhe "Listy". 

Kundera ju bashkua partise komuniste ne vitin 1948, me mjaft entuziazem, ashtu si shume intelektuale te asaj kohe. Por ne 1950 ai u perjashtua nga partia per shkak te individualitetit te tij. U diplomua ne 1952. Gjate viteve 1956-1970 u be pjestar i partise komuniste perseri. Ne vitin 1953 publikoi librin e tij te pare.

Kundera u be i njohur pas publikimit te poemave te tij ne tre volume proze titulluar "Dashuri qesharake", te cilat i shkroi dhe i publikoi rreth viteve 1958-1968. Ne novelen e tij te pare "Shakaja" (1967) ai perqendrohet tek Stalinizmi. Kundera ishte nje nga figurat e para qe u kercenua pas pushtimet Sovjetik ne 21 Gusht 1968. Gjate kesaj periudhe nuk ju lejua te ishte mesues, librat e tij u hoqen nga te gjitha librarite e shtetit dhe publikimet e tij u ndaluan. Ne vitin 1973 novela e tij e dyte "Jeta eshte diku tjeter", u publikua ne Paris. Ne 1975 Kundera punonte si profesor i ftuar ne Universitetin e Rennes (Bretagne, France). Ne 1979 qeveria Çeke ja hoqi te drejten e nenshtetesise Çekosllovake si pergjigje kunder librit te tij "Libri i te qeshurave dhe harreses". 

Gjithe librat e permendur me poshte nuk u lejuan te publikoheshin ne Republiken Çeke. 

Ne 1981 Kundera fitoi nenshtetesine Franceze. Qe prej 1985 intervistat e tij jane vetem me shkrim, pasi ai beson se shpesh here idete e tij jane keqinterpretuar. Ne 1986 publikoi esene e pare ne frengjisht titulluar "L'Art du Roman" (Arti i Romanit) dhe ne 1988 shkroi novelen e pare ne frengjisht titulluar "Pavdekshmeria". 

Shkrimet e tij me te fundit jane : 

- Eseja "Testaments trahis" (Testamente te tradhetuara) ne 1994
- Novela "Lenteur" (Ngadalshmeri) ne vitin 1994 
- Novela Identity (Identiteti) ne 1998. 
- dhe "La Ignorancia" (Injoranca) ne 2000, fillimisht publikuar vetem ne spanjisht. 

 

*"Nje njeri qe shkruan libra eshte ose gjithcka(nje univers i vetem per veten dhe te tjeret) ose asgje. Dhe duke qene se e gjitha nuk ka per tju dhene njeriu, çdo njëri nga ne shkrimtaret, eshte asgje..." - M.K.*


***Fjalite me poshte ja marre nga "The unbearable lightness of being" (fjalite nuk kane lidhje te tille ne liber, ketu jane pershtatur thjesht per ceshtje pelqimi). 


"Nq se kemi vetem nje jete per te jetuar, nuk do ishte shume ndryshe sikur te mos jetonim fare...Por njeriu, duke qene se ka vetem nje jete per te jetuar, nuk mund te eksperimentoje per te testuar nese duhet te ndjeke pasionin _(simpatine per njerzit qe vuajne)_ e tij apo jo. Ne gjithmone shumezojme me zero idene se dashuria e jetes tone mund te jete dicka e lehte ose pa peshe; gjithmone supozojme se dashuria duhet te jete dicka pa te cilen jeta jone nuk mund te jete e njejte...Qe kur njeriu mesoi te emeroje pjeset e trupit, trupi e ka shqetesuar me pak. Ai mesoi se shpirti nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse perberja gri e trurit ne aksion. "



p.s. jo vetem problemet politike por dhe keqinterpretimi dhe perkthimi "gabim" i librave te tij ka cuar (me kerkese te tij) ne mos perkthimin e librave te tij ne gjuhe te tjera _(ose ne nje tranzicion shume te ngadalte perkthimi)_. Librat e tij kane sherbyer gjithashtu si skenare filmash.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

"Nese revolucioni francez do te ri-ndodhte ne perjetesi, historianet franceze do te kishin qene me pak krenare per Robespierin.  Por duke qene se ata kane te bejne me dicka te pakthyeshme, vitet e pergjakshme te revolucionit jane kthyer thjesht ne fjale, teorira, diskutime; jane bere me te lehta se puplat, pa mundur te friksojne njeri.  Ka nje ndryshim te paimagjinueshem ndermjet nje Robespieri qe jeton vetem nje here ne histori, dhe nje Robespieri qe rikthehet perjetesisht duke keputur koka francezesh.
Le te biem dakort atehere qe, idea e rikthimit ne perjetesi  nenkupton nje kendveshtrim nga i cili gjerat shfaqen ndryshe nga c'i njohim: ato shfaqen pa situaten e qarte te natyres se tyre tranzitore.  Kjo situate e qarte na pengon per te marre nje vendim.  Pasi, si mund te denojme dicka qe eshte kalimtare ne tranzicion?  Ne perendim te shperberjes (vdekjes) gjithcka ndricohet nga nje aure nostalgjie, madje edhe gijotina.
Jo shume kohe me pare e pashe veten te perjetoj ndjesine me te cuditshme.  Duke shfletuar nje liber mbi Hitlerin, u preka nga disa portrete te tij: me kujtuan femijerine.  U rrita gjate luftes; mjaft nga pjesetaret e familjes vdiqen ne kampet e perqendrimit, por c'jane vdekjet e tyre ne krahasim me kujtimet e nje kohe te humbur ne jeten time; nje kohe qe nuk do te kthehet kurre?  Ky pajtim me Hitlerin tregon kontradikten e thelle morale te nje bote qe qendron kryesisht mbi mosekzistencen e kthimit, pasi ne kete bote, gjithcka eshte e falur qe me perpara, dhe rrjedhimisht, gjithcka eshte e lejuar."

_pershtatur nga "The unbearable Lightness of Being"_

----------


## Fiori

Fillova te rrilexoj The Unbearable lightness of Being, pasi pashe filmin Frida. Me duket sikur shikoj te njejten histori, te njejtat ndjenja...nuk e di nese eshte vetem mendimi im, por shikoj shume ngjashmeri midis te dyjave. 

Cfare me bezdis ne liber eshte se pas cdo shpjegimi qe ai jep per nje term te caktuar qe njerzit perdorin pa vemendje gjate dites se tyre ai e rriperserit shpjegimin cdo here tjeter kur perdor termin ne vazhdim te librit. Sikur te kish te bente me budallenj (lexues) e sikur ai te ishte i vetmi qe kish pare nga vrima e celsit _(me kuptim figurativ ketu kuptohet hehe)_...


_Marre nga libri perseri..._

Jeta jone e perditeshme eshte e bombarduar me fate ose, per te qene me te sakte, me takime te papritura me njerez dhe ngjarje qe ne i quajme koecidence. "Ko-ecidence" do te thote qe dy ngjarje ndodhin papritur ne te njejten kohe... Sepse jetet e njerzve jane kompozuar ne nje menyre te sakte _(te paramenduar/poetike ne syrin tone)_. Jane kompozuar si muzika. _(e Beethovenit ne kete rast)_ Enderrat jane shprehese/te fuqishme, por ato jane gjithashtu te bukura. Ky aspekt i ka shpetuar Frojdit ne teorine e tij mbi enderrat. Enderrimi nuk eshte thjesht nje menyre komunikimi _(apo komunikim me kode, nq se ju pelqen keshtu)_; eshte gjithashtu nje aktivitet i bukur (aesthetic), nje loje imagjinate, nje loje e cila ka vlerë ne vetvete. Enderrat tona jane fakti qe deshmon se te imagjinosh - te enderrosh rreth gjerave qe nuk kane ndodhur - eshte nje nga nevojat me te medha te njerzimit. Ketu qendron dhe rreziku. Nq se enderrat nuk do ishin te bukura, te gjithe do ti harronin shpejt...

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga Fiori_ 
> *
> 
> Cfare me bezdis ne liber eshte se pas cdo shpjegimi qe ai jep per nje term te caktuar qe njerzit perdorin pa vemendje gjate dites se tyre ai e rriperserit shpjegimin cdo here tjeter kur perdor termin ne vazhdim te librit. Sikur te kish te bente me budallenj (lexues) e sikur ai te ishte i vetmi qe kish pare nga vrima e celsit (me kuptim figurativ ketu kuptohet hehe)...
> 
> 
> *


ceshtje gustosh, dhe pikpamjesh ..sa here qe ai perserit shpjegimin, une i zbuloj nje kutpim te ri termit, e shikoj nga nje pikpamje/drite tjeter...nese njerezit (budallenj apo jo) e perdorin ate shprehje pothuaj automatikisht ne jeten e perditshme, tek librat e Kunderes ti ndalesh nje monent dhe i kushton vemendje cdo te thote me te vertete..eshte nje eksperience qe ka te beje me moshen,o se me sakte me eksperiencat e tua, sa me shume ato aq me teper ti kerkon kualitet/cilesi ne jete ri zbulon gjerat, u jep kuptime te reja....

per te mos thene qe ty te mungon durimi, po te them qe per kunderen ka nje arsye qe shpjegimi eshte atje.. per mua kjo eshte pjesa qe e ben me personale, truri yt qe reagon ndaj informacioneve te tilla dhe i materializon me jeten tende...

Cupke, nuk te duket kundera determinist ne ate pasazh? 

kush e ka lexuar kete librin e tij te fundit?

----------


## Fiori

Gjithcka eshte ceshtje gustosh, as nuk kam dyshimin me te vogel per kete...

Megjithate perseritja e shpjegimit te termave te tij me bezdis me shume per faktin se me duket sikur ai do te imponoje idete e tij ne koken time. Nq se librin do e lexoja pa vemendje, kjo do me sherbente shume. Pasi ne nje fare menyre do mbaja lidhje me ate cfare kisha lexuar me pare. Por duke qene se jam atje (ne liber) kur e lexoj, heren e dyte kur shikoj fjalen koecidence, edhe sikur ai te mos e kete rripermendur shpjegimin une perseri e kanalizoj ne koken time (kujtesa) menyren si ai e ka pare kete term me pare, tani besoj (kur e lexoj per heren e dyte) eshte rradha ime ta shikoj si te dua. 

Ata njerez qe akoma marrin kohen te lexojne dhe te harrohen ne libra, (per medimin tim) gjithmone zbulojne medime te reja ne cdo fjale qe shkruhet. Nuk besoj te kete njeri qe lexon, pa 100 imazhe te ndryshme te librit dhe shpjegimeve te tij ne mendje, eshte pjese e te lexuarit per qejf.




> Tek librat e Kunderes ti ndalesh nje moment dhe i kushton vemendje cdo te thote me te vertete.


Cdo te thote me te vertete per Kunderen, jo per mua si lexues. Une kam te drejten time qe te verteten ta shikoj me syte e mi _(ahaha me vjen shume per te qeshur tani)_...

Pjesen qe solli cupka me lart, e kisha nenvizuar dhe rilexuar disa here si rrjedhim. Nuk dua te jap shume shpjegime mbi pjesen (per nder te gustos) por dua te permend : *Ky pajtim me Hitlerin tregon kontradikten e thelle morale*. I ka thene te gjitha me kaq pak...


p.s. mbi "Injorancen", do ju flas me vone.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Mendoj se arsyeja qe "The Unbearable Lightness of Being" duket e bezdishme qendron ne mbidozen e erotikes.  Kjo e fundit sikur e "mbyt" gjithcka mbi te cilen ai mundohet te hedhe drite, dhe rrjedhimisht lexuesi coroditet. Nje percaktim i sakte do te kish qene fjala "indulgence" (plasa e splasa dot tja gjej ekuivalenten ne shqip!) Dhe fakti qe ky liber ka sherbyer si skenar filmi e deshmon kete gje: C'fare i shet filmat ne ditet e sotme?  Erotika!  Une nuk e kam pare te ekranizuar, por jam e sigurt qe nuk vlen dy pare perpara librit (sic ndodh gjithmone kuptohet).

Tema e trajtuar eshte mjaft e rrahur ne literaturen moderne--njerez qe luftojne per vlera, per individualitet, per te gjetur kuptimin e jetes. Pata te njejten pershtypje kur e lexova--autori kerkon te imponoje nje ide, dhe kete e ben per te ndricuar koshiencen (them "koshiencen" se fjala "ndergjegje" nuk me duket e pershtatshme per te percaktuar nje gje te tille) ne lidhje me paradokset, apo misteret me te medha te natyres njerezore.  Eshte mjaft domethenes, por sic thashe, "erresuar" nga nje erotike ekstensive (mbase ka arsye i varfri dhe une s'ja kuptoj dot :shkelje syri: )

"Vertet, te vetmet pyetje serioze jane ato qe edhe nje femije mund ti formuloje.  Vetem pyetjet me naive jane ato me seriozet.
Ato jane pyetje qe nuk kane pergjigje. Nje pyetje qe nuk ka pergjigje eshte nje barriere qe nuk mund te thyhet.  Me fjale te tjera, jane pyetjet qe nuk kane pergjigje ato qe vendosin limitet e mundesise njerezore, pershkruajne kufijte e ekzistences njerezore"

Ndonje gje nga "Pavdekesia" do tju sjell me vone.

Lars, pikes i ke rene me ate punen e shancit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ne 1809, Bettina i shkroi atij: "Kam nje deshire te fuqishme te te dua perjetesisht." Lexo me kujdes kete shprehje qe ne dukje eshte banale. Me e rendesishme se fjala "dua" jane fjalet "perjetesisht" dhe "deshire." Nuk do tju mbaj ne dyshim ne gjate. Ajo c'ka ishte ne rrezik midis tyre nuk ishte dashuria. Ishte pavdekesia.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

C'fare eshte e padurueshme ne jete nuk eshte _te qenit_ por _te qenit vetvetja._ Krijuesi, me kompjuterin e tij, leshoi ne bote biliona vetvete si dhe jeten e tyre. Por pervec kesaj sasie jetesh, eshte e mundur te imagjinojme nje qenie antike qe ishte prezente para se krijuesi filloi te krijonte, nje qenie qe ishte--dhe ende eshte--pertej influences se tij.  Ate dite, kur ajo ishte shtrire perdhe` dhe kenga monotone e rrekese rridhte nepermjet saj, duke e pastruar ate nga vetvetja, nga pislleku i vetvetes, ajo bente pjese ne ate qenie antike e cila manifestonte vetveten ne zerin e kohes qe kalon dhe ne kaltersine e qiellit; tani ajo e di qe s'ka gje me te bukur! 
Rruga qe dilte nga autostrata ishte e qete, dhe yje te larget, pafundesisht te larget, ndriconin mbi te. Agnes i jepte makines dhe mendonte: 
Te jetuarit, nuk ka asgje te lumtur ne te.  Te jetuarit: zvarritja e vetvetes te dhimbshme permes botes. Por te qenit, te qenit eshte lumturi.  Te qenit: duke u bere nje shatervan, nje shatervan mbi te cilin universi rrezohet si shi i ngrohte.

----------


## kulla

(Mbi dy lloje te qeshurash)
Ata qe konsiderojne Djallin te jete partizan i Se Keqes dhe engjejt te jene luftetare te Se Mires pranojne demagogjine e engjejve. E qarte qe gjerat jane me te ngaterruara.
Engjejt jane partizane jo te Se Mires, por te krijimit hyjnor. Djalli, nga ana tjeter, ia mohon krejt kuptimin e arsyeshem botes se Zotit.
Dominimi i botes, sic e dine te gjithe, eshte i ndare midis demoneve dhe engjejve. Por te mires se botes nuk i duhet qe keta te fundit te fitojne prioritet mbi te paret (sic mendoja kur isha i ri); gjithe ajo per te cilen bota ka nevoje eshte nje ekuiliber i caktuar i pushtetit. Ne qofte se ka shume kuptim te pakundershtueshem ne toke (mbreterimi e engjejve), njeriu rrezohet nga pesha; ne qofte se bota humbet gjithe kutpimin (mbreterimi e demoneve), jeta eshte po aq e pamundur.
Gjerat e zhveshura papritur nga kuptimi i tyre i supozuar, nga vendosja e dhene e tyre ne rregullin e fshehte te gjerave (nje marksist i trajnuar ne moske qe beson tek horoskopi), na bejne per te qeshur. Fillimisht, atehere, e qeshura eshte province e e Djallit. Ka nje keqesi te caktuar tek kjo (gjerat dolen ndryshe nga c'po perpiqeshin te dukeshin), por nje clirim beneficent gjithashtu (gjerat jane me lirshme nga c'dukeshin, kemi hapesire me te madhe per te jetuar me to, graviteti i tyre nuk na shtyp).
Heren e pare qe nje engjell degjoi te qeshuren e Djallit, u tmerrua. Ishte ne mes te nje feste me shume njerez rrotull, dhe njeri pas tjetrit ata u bashkuan me te qeshuren e Djallit. Engjelli ishte me se i ndergjegjshem qe e qeshura ishte drejtuar kunder Zotit dhe mrekullise se puneve Te Tij. Ai e dinte qe duhet te vepronte shpejt, por u ndje i dobet dhe i pambrojtur. Dhe i paafte te fabrikonte ndonje gje te veten*, ai thjesht ktheu taktikat e armikut kunder tij. Hapi gojen dhe leshoi perjashta nje ze te frymshem, te dridhur ne arritjet e larta te regjistrit te tij zanor (pak a shume si zeri qe gabriela dhe michelle prodhuan ne rruget e qytetit te vogel te Rivieres) dhe e veshi me kuptimin e kundert. Nderkohe qe e qeshura e Djallit tregonte pakuptimshmerine e gjerave, klithma e engjellit gezohej se sa racionalisht e organizuar, sa mire e perftuar, e bukur, e mire, dhe e ndjeshme ishte gjithcka ne toke.
Ja ku qendruan, Djall e engjell, balle per balle, goje te hapura, te dy duke bere pak a shume te njejtin ze, por secilin duke shprehur veten ne nje timber unik-te kunderta absolute. Dhe duke pare engjellin qe qeshte, Djalli qeshi edhe me fort, edhe me larte, edhe me hapur, sepse engjelli qe qeshte ishte infitisht i qeshshem.
E qeshura e qeshshme eshte kataklizmike. E megjithate, engjejt kane fituar dicka prej saj. Na e kane futur te gjitheve me gallaten e tyre mashtruese semantike. Imitimi i tyre i te qeshures dhe origjinali i tij (i Djallit) kane te njejtin emer. njerezit sot as qe nuk e kuptojne qe i njejti fenomen i jashtem permbledh dy gjendje te brendeshme krejtesisht te kunderta. Ka dy lloje te qeshurash, dhe neve na mungojne fjalet t'i dallojme.

----------


## kulla

dhe i paafte te fabrikonte ndonje gje te veten*, perktheu kunderen nga anglishtja, duke u perpjekur te ishte asnjeanes ne lojen e djallit e te engjejve. 

une kisha lexuar unbearable lightness blah blah, immortality, dhe the joke, dhe kisha vendosur t'a lija me aq, e mos e lexoja me fare kunderen. nje zot e e di pse lexova the book of laughter and forgeting. yep, kundera eshte zeri me i fuqishem i letersise se gjysmes se dyte se shekullit te njezete. ben vaki eshte edhe djalli.

P.S. "njeriu rrezohet nga pesha", duhet t'a kisha thene "njeriu rrezohet prej peshes"

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Kulle, une kam kujtuar se ishe ti djalli....kur te kam lexuar per here te pare kuptohet  :buzeqeshje:  Tani qe u mesova, mund t'ja lesh vendin Kunderes (lol)

na fute djallin per te lexuar keto me siper!

----------


## katana

ah c'bera un qe te lash librat ty mire Identity po kte sduhej te ta kisha falur. 

po per i cik Jaromil apo Xavier si i behet hallit?

----------


## Fiori

> Qe kur njeriu mesoi te emeroje pjeset e trupit, trupi e ka shqetesuar me pak. Ai mesoi se shpirti nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse perberja gri e trurit ne aksion.



. . Ajo eci anash pishinës drejt daljes. Kaloi rojen, dhe pasi kish ecur tre kater hapa perpara, kthehu koken, qeshi, dhe e pershendeti ate me dore. Ne ate moment ndjeva nje thike ne zemer. Ajo qeshje dhe ai gjest i perkisnin nje vajze 22-vjeçare...Dhe atehere fjala Agnes hyri ne mendjen time. Nuk kisha njohur me pare ndonje grua me emrin Agnes. --- Nga Immortality 


p.s. Sepse mu kujtua sot!

----------


## Telegrafi

Jam i besimit se letersia boterore do te ndahet ne libra te shkruar perpara Kunderes dhe pas kunderes

----------


## master

Unebearable Lightness of being....sa i madh.

Shume filozofike. Being (te qenurit) eshte e lehte dhe prape shume e rende.

Me la pa fjale ideja e Kunderes rreth komunisteve qe shfajtesohen me "nuk dinim" nderkohe qe Edipi u verbua.

----------


## engjellorja

Une kam mbetur pa fjale kur kam lexuar "Lehtesia e paperballueshme e qenies..."

----------


## desaparacidos

> Jam i besimit se letersia boterore do te ndahet ne libra te shkruar perpara Kunderes dhe pas kunderes


Kjo me duket pak si e tepruar Telegraf. Kundera eshte dhe do jete gjithmone nje nga autoret me perfaqsues se ketij shekulli dhe te atij qe shkoi, por ka edhe shume shkrimtare te tjere qe kane rrahur te njejtet rruge qe ka rrahur edhe Kundera, por qe ne kohen kur e kane bere jane sulmuar sepse ishte akoma teper heret. Dy mbi te gjithe qe me vijne nder mend tani mund te jene Kurt Vonnegut dhe Italo Calvino.

----------


## Fiori

> Kjo me duket pak si e tepruar Telegraf. Kundera eshte dhe do jete gjithmone nje nga autoret me perfaqsues se ketij shekulli dhe te atij qe shkoi, por *ka edhe shume shkrimtare te tjere qe kane rrahur te njejtet rruge qe ka rrahur edhe Kundera, por qe ne kohen kur e kane bere jane sulmuar sepse ishte akoma teper heret*. Dy mbi te gjithe qe me vijne nder mend tani mund te jene Kurt Vonnegut dhe Italo Calvino.


Te jap te drejte deri diku...

Kam vene re se sa me shume kane kaluar vitet aq me shume ju eshte zbehur vlera librave te Kunderes tek une. Fillimisht i kam lexuar ne gjimnaz dhe kam qene e magjepsur, ndjenja pas leximit ishte 'WOW'.

Me pas ne shkolle te larte, kur kam rilexuar apo lexuar libra te rinj prej tij _(kohe kur dhe kam komentuar pak me lart)_ kam filluar ti 'zberthej' si libra: C'ka dashur te thote? Si e thote? Perse e thote? Sa bukur e ka thene? C'a kuptimi ka?

Por sa me shume eksperienca personale kaloj ne jete, aq me 'normale' behen dhe librat e tij. Jeta eshte kaq dramatike ne disa raste, sa 'filozofia' e librave duket si humbje kohe, apo shume femijnore, si maja e ajzbergut, para rendesise se aktualitetit.

Jane pikerisht keto eksperienca qe i japin vlera Kurt Vonnegut, plus dhe fakti qe ishte pak i shkare per mendimin tim : ) Fjalet e fundit te tij me kane ngelur ne mendje, madje i perdor shpesh sidomos kur dala nga puna _(kane tingull tjeter ne anglisht, ndaj s'po i perkthej ketu)_. Por, ndryshe nga Kundera, mendoj se Vonnegut i ulen vlerat tek shkrimet e tij ndikuar nga politika ne vend. E kthejne deri dikur ne 'inatci medioker'. Nejse, duhet hapur ndonje teme me vete dhe per personin ne fjale...

Ndersa nga Italo Calvino nuk besoj te kem lexuar ndonje liber...

----------


## desaparacidos

> Te jap te drejte deri diku...
> 
> Kam vene re se sa me shume kane kaluar vitet aq me shume ju eshte zbehur vlera librave te Kunderes tek une. Fillimisht i kam lexuar ne gjimnaz dhe kam qene e magjepsur, ndjenja pas leximit ishte 'WOW'.
> 
> Me pas ne shkolle te larte, kur kam rilexuar apo lexuar libra te rinj prej tij _(kohe kur dhe kam komentuar pak me lart)_ kam filluar ti 'zberthej' si libra: C'ka dashur te thote? Si e thote? Perse e thote? Sa bukur e ka thene? C'a kuptimi ka?
> 
> Por sa me shume eksperienca personale kaloj ne jete, aq me 'normale' behen dhe librat e tij. Jeta eshte kaq dramatike ne disa raste, sa 'filozofia' e librave duket si humbje kohe, apo shume femijnore, si maja e ajzbergut, para rendesise se aktualitetit.
> 
> Jane pikerisht keto eksperienca qe i japin vlera Kurt Vonnegut, plus dhe fakti qe ishte pak i shkare per mendimin tim : ) Fjalet e fundit te tij me kane ngelur ne mendje, madje i perdor shpesh sidomos kur dala nga puna _(kane tingull tjeter ne anglisht, ndaj s'po i perkthej ketu)_. Por, ndryshe nga Kundera, mendoj se Vonnegut i ulen vlerat tek shkrimet e tij ndikuar nga politika ne vend. E kthejne deri dikur ne 'inatci medioker'. Nejse, duhet hapur ndonje teme me vete dhe per personin ne fjale...
> ...



Po, Kundera ndoshta se bashku me Kamy zbehet me kohen. Kam rilexuar te huajin mbas shume vitesh, the habitem se si ai liber me ka pelqyer kur kam qene i vogel. Eshte i palexueshem, i shemtuar, historia nuk qendron ne kembe...

Vonnegut eshte histoRi  me vete dhe eksperience me vete. Natyrisht qe edhe menyra se si shkruan eshte e influencuar nga fakti qe 18 vjeç ndodhej bje fjala ne Dresda kur aleatet rrafshuan qytetin. Jam mjaft dakord me idete e tija dhe me menyren se si tallet me gjithçka...

Nuk e di se çfare ke lexuar, por do te te keshilloja shume Cat's Cradle dhe A Man without a Country.

Calvino eshte pak a shume si Vonnegut, vetem se me shume miqesor dhe femijror. Shume nga kryeveprat e tija jane te maskuara si libra per femije, si psh
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_barone_rampante

qe flet per nje femije qe zihet me te atin, hipen ne peme dhe thote qe nuk do zbresi me...

Do te te keshilloja shume edhe " Nese nje nate dimri nje udhetar...", ndoshta Kryevepra e Cuditshme e shekullit te kaluar...

----------


## Ermelita

Une kam lexuar romanin "Shakaja" nga Milan Kundera para disa vitesh ku pershkruhet trysnia e jetes nen diktaturen komuniste,deri ne ç'molekule  te perditshmerise mund te arrije dorene  saj tinezare dhe jodashamirese diktatura.
Aty pershkruhet Moravia, nje rajon ne aspektin kulturor , diku ne Çeki  dhe sipas autorit duhet te jete nje shtet i pavarur.
 Kyr roman me ka shembelyer shume me disa romane te Kadarese, me se shumti me novelen "Nata me hene".

----------

